# Another pic from snetterton



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Sweet pic which snowfeind took cheers mate.:smokin:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Awesome Neil.

Now we need a colour pic. Less of this arty black and white crap.

lol


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Looking very cool Neil.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Thats looks great mate. 

How is the testing going?


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Here you go moley



















Cheers Hodgie
Haven't done alot of testing madden but is going in the right direction.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Brilliant mate.

I think you need a bigger rear wing.


The one thing I don't like is, the black hides all the good work you yourself did on the front airdam. You should paint the intakes red too.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Very cool! Is it an R34 base or R324?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

just a small point, but i assume those front lights still work?? as the TA regs state they must in order to when you are on a hot lap?

Looks awesome  i hope it performs for you...i look forward to going up against it next year.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Listerofsmeg said:


> just a small point, but i assume those front lights still work?? as the TA regs state they must in order to when you are on a hot lap?
> 
> Looks awesome  i hope it performs for you...i look forward to going up against it next year.




does the exhaust have to exit in a standard position as well, or is that for some other competition?


Looks the NUTS either way Neil




Smokey


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

I could always go three tier lol
I did think the same moley but it would probably get peppered like a gooden.

R34gtr willrobdon.

The light still work and i'm deffinitley looking firward to next year listerofsmeg.

John I spoke to Rob about the exhaust and all ok with side exits mate.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

neilo said:


> I could always go three tier lol
> I did think the same moley but it would probably get peppered like a gooden.
> 
> R34gtr willrobdon.
> ...


Are you going to be at Modified live Neil? last TA round this year. Would be great to see you car flying down the long straights. I have big hopes for the GTR's @ Snett.


Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

neilo said:


>


Neil, I'm guessing you've spent so much cash on modifying the car, you've been forced to run it on Diesel now ??????? :chuckle:

Good luck matey :thumbsup:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

lol Robbie, looks a bit dodgey though mate,


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Unless it's all part of your cunning plan, to leave a smoke screen behind you, just prior to a particulary tight set of bends ....... :chuckle:


Hope I've not let any cats out of the bag ! :thumbsup:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

You've got it mate :chuckle: but you haven't seen what comes out the other side.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

neilo said:


> lol Robbie, looks a bit dodgey though mate,


LOL...it was just about to let out a huge flame and I missed it...bugger.

Awesome car mate :thumbsup:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

very nice neil. was nosing under it at rons the other week. very impressive.


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Shame there were no flames G, you got anymore of those great pics of yours?

Cheers minifreak has yours a carbon rear spoiler and black wheels?

Cheers Bakes12


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

nah mate mines at my house in pieces. lol


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Awesome car Neil :bowdown1: God damned stunning and totally bastardised, love it :bowdown1:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Cheers cliff deffinitly well bastardised!


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

look's great neil well done mate kit looks pretty close to the m-speed one too,as you said you wanted it too
:thumbsup:


----------

